# Opening an Auto Body Shop stop in



## TONER

I just lost my job of 15 years so me and a friend are opening a auto body shop in Gulf Breeze were at 4373 Gulf Breeze Pkwy right beside the NAPA store our grand opening is on December 1 we are giving 10% off any written estimate from another shop for the first month I will give anyone off this forum an additional 5% off just stop in we also have a full warranty on all our work the shop name is SKYE IMPORT AUTO BODY we work on all makes and models but specialize on imports Thanks Chad</DIV>


----------



## Framerguy

Good luck in your new venture Chad. I operated my own autobody business for 20 years before writing and eventually teaching a one year vocational autobody repair program for a local community college up North. I taught that program for an additional 13 years (using proper safety techniques!!)and never got such a feeling of accomplishment out of my work as I did watching many of my shop graduates go on to become experienced bodymen and shop owners!!

I would highly recommend that you start off on the right foot and outfit your shop with the proper safety equipment and respirators. Don't do like I did back in the 60's and 70's and poo poo the wearing of a good quality respirator as something that is "sissy" or too much trouble to put on!! I almost paid the ultimate price for my stupidity and I am here to tell you today that it is not only proper to wear approved safety equipment, especially breathing equipment, but you won't be "less of a man" if you put on at least a charcoal cannister air respirator when grinding or spraying anything.

I had a set of lungs that X-rays showed to be solid inside when I had them done and the technicians said that I shouldn't be able to even take a breath let alone extract any life giving oxygen out of what I was trying to suck into my lungs!! It took over 2 years of almost constant hacking and coughing and using prescription drugs to loosen all that built up crap in my lungs but I can breathe easy today. I am not trying to have a pity party or drive you away from doing body work but rather I am stating facts learned from20 years of making stupid decisions that almost came back to bite me in the butt!!

Again, good luck in your new business and remember that you are NEVER too old to learn something new!!


----------



## BananaTom

Pm sent


----------



## BananaTom

*A Very Big Thank You !!!*

*You guys made my daughter very very happy!!!! *

*I could hear her smiling through the phone!!!!!*

*BT*


----------



## TONER

Thanks Tom I can't wait untill it warms back up so we canmeet you guys atone of the camping trips at the pass your wife was telling us about . If you need anything just stop in .ThanksChad


----------



## tom1s

shop trick: Do NOT drill a hole in the top of a 2 liter soda bottle and then mount a valve stem into said hole. Do NOT fill said 2 liter bottle with oxy-acetylene. Do NOT cap bottle with valve stem cap. Do NOT inflate bottle to 150 psi. And so seriously do NOT throw this thing in a burning barrel because if you do....stand back :clap:clap:clap This is a warning courtesy of Dave Howell Tires where we do things right and nothing goes wrong :letsparty


----------



## BananaTom

> *TONER (1/16/2009)*Thanks Tom I can't wait untill it warms back up so we canmeet you guys atone of the camping trips at the pass your wife was telling us about . If you need anything just stop in .ThanksChad


*Yep - nothing like a PFF camping trip !!*

*Many great stories to tell after a weeknd like that !!!*


----------



## TONER

We can help with your deductable on any claim a short drive to Gulf Breeze could save you hundreds of $ we work with any insurance co. and offer a full warranty on all work no job to large or small !!! Give me a call I can sometimes give you a close estimate over the phone with a good description.:usaflag Chad 777-6722


----------



## Xanadu

I've got a 2001 Lincoln LS that my wife used to drive that needs to be sold. Somehow, its got a few thin spots where the paint is wearing on the hood and roof. How much to paint it or can it be fixed?



Its at a lot down the road from you in Gulf Breeze, btw, and not selling due to the paint issue.



Thanks, send pm.


----------



## TONER

Thanks to everyone who brought your work to us it's greatly appriceated 

Chad:usaflag


----------



## Xanadu

> *TONER (3/2/2009)*Thanks to everyone who brought your work to us it's greatly appriceated
> 
> 
> 
> Chad:usaflag




Chad, the paint on the Lincoln looks great. I couldn't find the new vs old mark. 



Highly recommended.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Well for those of you who know me know how bad I am on my truck. Well these folks fixed my truck so nice I am actually going to build a pipe rack so I won't have to tie the pipe onto the rearview mirror. It looks like brand new!!! Give these guys a shot at your biz. and you will be like me, won over for life. They will go above and beyond to make the process as painless as possible. Thanks guys!!!!:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## TONER

We give free estimates, guarantee all our work, work with any insurance company, we also can help with your deductiable we can do all your insurance leg work in short we can save you moneygive us a call 777-6722 Chad:usaflag


----------



## TONER

Don't let your insurance co push you to one of there shops you have the option to take to where you want we have a towing servce so we can come get it . If it's being towed tell them to bring it to us so you don't have to pay storage fees. We offer a lifetime warranty on all our work/paint and we will help with your deductable ! Feel free to give me a call with any questions. Chad 777-6722


----------



## submariner

We had the Mustang's hood repainted. Excellent job and reasonable. Highly recommended.


----------

